# Boston at Cleveland (4/19/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*

Cleveland competed hard against the Pistons but came up on the short end of the stick again. The Celtics have several players who pose problems for the Cavaliers. Walker gives Drew fits and Pierce will be a tough cover regardless of who is on him. Boston’s point guards should be able to have their way with McInnis as well. The crowd at the Gund better cheer as loud as they can because the Cavaliers are going to need a boost. 










Cleveland has to win out from here and hope for the best. Or all of LeBron’s numbers will have been for naught.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Cavs!!!. Atleast one last home win for the fans in Cleveland

I have a feeling the Wizards will beat the Nets as frankly the Nets aren't that good to win every single game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland better come out in a frenzy. A few of the players have fear written all over their faces and when you're in a sudden death situation, there's no place for that. The guys need to gather their courage, play as hard as they can - just leave it on the floor. I have the impression certain players don't want the ball, so they won't move in hopes of discouraging a pass coming in their direction. Malone better weed out the cowards or at least put a fire under them. Playing scared and playing not to lose won't get it done. Cleveland has to play to win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The players have been fighting hard the last couple games, and I think we can get this one. 

Boston is somewhat of a rival for our team also, every time we play them it seems to be a battle and i'm sure you all remember the Pierce spitting incident. 

I say Cavs 102 Boston 96


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boston will be hot.
The Cavs will experience a letdown from the loss to detroit.
More bad coaching from Malone.

Not only does Boston win.
But Washington loses to the Nets.
Which on the one hand gives the Bulls homecourt, but on the other it knocks the cavs out of the playoffs.

I would not want to be at the Gund tomorrow. It's going to be an ugly scene.

Boston 112
Cleveland 85


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

If we can win this one, we'll prolong the suspense a little more. Now, if we win and NJ loses, we'll be in the playoffs again with one more game to go, and that will be the Toronto game= very winnable.

So, futuris I undertand your frustration, heck, I am very frustrated with this team, but there is still a chance. Tractor hasn't sung his last tune yet...

Most important is a win, because with one, we won't be eliminated, even if NJ wins also.

Keep the faith!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we win this game, hendrix is right we still have a good chance. NJ is playing well, but they aren't unbeatable and could drop a game against the Wiz or Boston on the road if the shots aren't falling for Carter. 

I want to get in the playoffs now to stick it to the haters more than anything.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If we win this game, hendrix is right we still have a good chance. NJ is playing well, but they aren't unbeatable and could drop a game against the Wiz or Boston on the road if the shots aren't falling for Carter.
> 
> I want to get in the playoffs now to stick it to the haters more than anything.


:yes:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> :yes:



+2

:twave:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Already you can see the same problems.

People aren't moving when James gets the ball, he's becoming too much of an isolation scorer and we don't have the guns to make that work. His court vision is the best aspect of his game and he's not even using it the last couple weeks!

MOVE WITHOUT THE BALL!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What an awful start...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's on fire


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to see Eric Snow in the game early. Malone atleast tries to adjust unlike Silas


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron already with 10 :gasp:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^ won't matter if at least 2 other guys don't step up and the team D doesn't get better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please don't take out James Malone, we can't afford it. 

Let him play with the fouls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What's going on with Malone? Bringing in Sasha as well?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV with the fury! ! LOL great dunk by Varejao.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know Ricky wants to bury us.

Cavs played very hard that quarter and still lost 25-23. Gonna be a tough game to win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Actual good use of our bench? What happened with Malone?

Have to credit the Cavs for putting in some effort over the last few games. It was just the Damn Knick game we came out with no energy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Power move by James. Cavs should do that more often.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with 16 now: WOW


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is just blazing. 16 already.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ 18 now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not going to watch the score on this game. I don't think my heart can take it. I'll have to find something else to distract myself with tonight.

Maybe some homework.
or a nap.

Yeaaaaah!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boston scrubs in now: we need to push the lead up now

Ainge has done a good job stockpiling talent (some at Cleveland's expense). The Celtics will be real good in a year or two


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good energy out there. AV really seems into the game. I hope Drew doesn't sulk on the bench. He got frustrated relatively fast, considering he didn't even play that long before leaving the game (so he got pissed in a span of time that short).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NJ up 10-0 against the Wiz. They are just playing unreal basketball..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus Nets up 10-0 so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's hurt again. Dammit can anything can go right


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah Wizards scored a point!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to kick up the D a bit


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

There have been several times this year when James looks hurt and you hold your breath. Good thing he's up and running again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The fat man has been playing great: we might want to resign him after all


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

21-9 Nets ahead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with 24


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

New Jersey spanking the crap out of the Wizards.
I told you all they were playing like ****.
Good for my bulls. People don't know this but the Bulls unless someone else gets injured are going to win that series 4-1.

Oh well. All the Cavs can do is what is in their hands to do. Can't be scoreboard watching anymore.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha catching fire! Where has this team been the last few weeks.

Big difference the bench Snow, AV, Traylor, and Sasha getting huge minutes. Good job by Malone. Still questioning why didn't play this guy's more over the last few weeks but atleast he look he learnt his lesson. Too little too late?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime
Celtics - 47
Cavaliers - 58

Big league three-ball by Sasha towards the end of the quarter. Like the game with the Pistons in which Cleveland held a lead at the half, they cannot let this one slip away in the second half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 1st half but damn....are the Nets really that good? They smoked us by 20+ on our own homecourt, and the last few games i've watched they have just been blowing people out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I though Kristic was going to be a very good player but guys like Cliff Robinson are stepping up. But really it looks like the big difference is Kidd. A healthy Kidd is All-NBA without question. Sorry Nash but Kidd's by far the best PG in the league. He's killing Arenas right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks alot Washington. They're not even competing. 

Down 47-22.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Washington is still fighting for home court. They should want this game. Pathetic Kidd is doing a beat down Arenas 15 points while holding Arenas to 0


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Kidd is flat out the best PG in the NBA when healthy. He's unbelievable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap lead down to 6 and C's with the ball


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SOoo.... Jeff M. doesnt return to the bench ????


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jmac being a cancer and not sitting on the bench in the 2nd half. Unbelievable.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Everyteam plays hard vs us but plays ****ty vs the nets :-\


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Also i love Big Z but i dont think we can re-sign him. He is slow and cant play any defense. He is more of a liability than a asset to the team as of late. 

The squad with some O and D (snow-sasha-bron-tractor-anderson)

Also... What is wrong with drew ??? terrible games as of late.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well pack it is boys... Nets crushing Washington and Boston won't try against NJ if they dont have too. 


GET Z AND DREW OUT OF THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I dont think they play hard against us and not others, i think we just play half *** against most teams.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jeff finally comes out and sits on the bench. What gives?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Says he has an upset stomach..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap 4 fouls on Traylor and Jeff mcInnis is set to come in.

Why is Malone giving minutes to this jerk


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston just won't go away. Cavs need to make a run here and build this lead up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew got hurt in the Washington game early: bum hip


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My bad is McInnis in the game or he just returned to the bench: listening on the radio

What as a-hole. Doesn't even come and sit on the bench.

i hope Lebron realizes why this guys was benched in the first place now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The fat man is getting the job done.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big momentum play, close out the qtr strong!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man I'd love keep our entire frontcourt next year: Z, AV, Traylor, Gooden, and Lebron

Add that Lithuanina PG and JJ we could win a title


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does James take these wild shots now? There is no need for that shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Man I'd love keep our entire frontcourt next year: Z, AV, Traylor, Gooden, and Lebron
> 
> Add that Lithuanina PG and JJ we could win a title


Those are big additions


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James should have taken a better shot but Malone held up both fingers to indicate "2 for 1." Like I said, a better shot could/should have been taken but James shot quickly as his coach requested.

Up by 6 at the end of 3.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is uncomfortably close


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Couple of bad turnovers last couple of plays


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston playing their bench and Cavs keep turning the ball over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NJ up 70-42....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Boston closes to 4. Why bring in Welsh now? Its the freakin 4 quarter and our season is on the line

Sasha another big game: F U Silas for not playing this guy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston with all the momentum..came back against us with Pierce and Walker out. 

Another late game collapse.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bad TO. Still don't know why Malone played Welsh?

Baffling. Now up by only one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Call a timeout Malone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Lebron...bring us home.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ricky is killing us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to attack the basket. I know he hit the three but I don't like him falling in love with that shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Washington making a run, cut it to 15.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron needs to attack the basket. I know he hit the three but I don't like him falling in love with that shot


It's the only shots he gets, teams are trapping him all the way out to halfcourt and no one moves or comes to the ball. That's where Gooden is pretty good, he knows how to make himself available underneath (but he can't finish right now because of his injury)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wizards within 15


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pretty sad that Boston is playing their bench and we still can't put the game away.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boston again within 4. Need to close this game out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Traylor freaking fouls out. That's what we don't need


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

ughh....people have to finish these layups if teams are gonna double/triple James.

Traylor picking up a T = nice to show passion but we can't give up points right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

my bad it was a tech and Ricky misses it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Agree some great passes by Lebron

Snow with a great game so far


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

We need to finished this game out and hope Larry, Gilbert, and Brendon have an awesome 4th quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James playing some great D tonight!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tha Tractor wants the playoffs baby!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James really needs to work on that pull up floater


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is this effort against New York...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game ball goes to Traylor tonight. 

Lebron with a great game as well defensively. 

Toss the ball up in game 82 and we'll have to see where the chips fall.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Traylor turned into a shooting guard out there. Shooting silky jumpers? I'll take it. 

*Box Score: Cleveland 100, Boston 86*


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

We got the w one more day left on the regular seaons we can only hope for the best.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well did anyone see the stat for Boston.. On back to back nights with the first game being away and the last game being home.

They are 2-3 in the first game and 5-0 in the 2nd game... pleeeeeeaaaaaaase god make it 6-0....

.... But i really dont think they play Walker-Pierce-Payton more than 15-20 minutes.....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well did anyone see the stat for Boston.. On back to back nights with the first game being away and the last game being home.
> 
> They are 2-3 in the first game and 5-0 in the 2nd game... pleeeeeeaaaaaaase god make it 6-0....
> 
> .... But i really dont think they play Walker-Pierce-Payton more than 15-20 minutes.....


Hopefully, that second unit plays as well as they did tonight


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

Fans on the Celtics board saying Boston tanked the game - "like a preseason game". I'm disgusted. They had their bench in when the game was easily within reach.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vladman27 said:


> Fans on the Celtics board saying Boston tanked the game - "like a preseason game". I'm disgusted. They had their bench in when the game was easily within reach.


 If you'd payed attention to the game you would have noticed he Boston reserves actually played a lot better then their starting unit


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

The reserves got on a bit of a roll, but if you're within 1 - you'd much rather have Walker, Pierce and Payton out there. Congrats on the win though. I just doubt Doc is going to rest his starters that much against Jersey.


----------

